# Hygrometer - The tool used for a hassle, guess free cure. Perfect for beginners too!



## cannabisguru (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm about to post some information I found regarding using a hygrometer, inside my curing jars.. in order to take the 'guess work' or and 'trial and error' out of the curing process. I have not tried this yet.. but I plan on trying it out, giving it a test run.. with some of my upcoming harvest.

I'm sure its been talked about around here before.. I just wanted to share this information with everyone else.
peace.. and enjoy!


*Get a perfect cure every single time, using the hygrometer curing method:** and here's how you do it:


*This method is particularly effective for folks who are starting out, those looking to maximize quality in a shorter period of time, and folks who's like to produce a connoisseur-quality product each and every time with no guesswork involved.

It's a very simple and effective process:

Cut the product, trim it per your preference, but don't dry it until the stems snap. Take it down while the stems still have some flex, but the product feel dry on the outside. This is a perfect opportunity to drop the dry-feeling flowers onto a screen and collect prime-quality kief that would otherwise get lost in the jar.

Jar the product, along with a Caliber III hygrometer. One can be had on Ebay for ~$20. Having tested a number of hygrometers - digital and analog - this model in particular produced consistent, accurate results. Then, watch the readings:

+70% RH - too wet, needs to sit outside the jar to dry for 12-24 hours, depending.

65-70% RH - the product is almost in the cure zone, if you will. It can be slowly brought to optimum RH by opening the lid for 2-4 hours.

60-65% RH - the stems snap, the product feels a bit sticky, and it is curing.

55-60% RH - at this point it can be stored for an extended period without worrying about mold. The product will continue to cure.

Below 55% RH - the RH is too low for the curing process to take place. The product starts to feel brittle. Once you've hit this point, nothing will make it better. Adding moisture won't restart the curing process; it will just make the product wet. If you measure a RH below 55% don't panic. Read below:

Obviously, the product need time to sweat in the jar. As such, accurate readings won't be seen for ~24 hours, assuming the flowers are in the optimal cure zone. If you're curing the product for long-term storage, give the flowers 4-5 days for an accurate reading. If the product is sill very wet, a +70% RH reading will show within hours. If you see the RH rising ~1% per hour, keep a close eye on the product, as it's likely too moist.

HTH,
Simon


----------



## Drake S (Mar 16, 2011)

Very cool, thanks for the post.


----------



## sk8disgruntled (Mar 16, 2011)

nice man thanks for the tip


----------



## canndo (Mar 18, 2011)

Nothing like precision and a fine instrument to help you attain it.



Nothing.


----------



## canndo (Mar 18, 2011)

This gives me an idea hmmm.


----------



## Stoobie (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey Guru, great post. My question is this: when the hygrometer is in that 60-65% range, so you stop regularly opening the jars?


----------



## cannabisguru (Mar 18, 2011)

yeah, you continue to burp the jars. You'll want to continue to burp them.. until you get down to the 'proper' humidity level.. which is 55 to 60%. Once you have reached the 55% to 60% range.. you can then stop burping the jars. Now, keep in mind.. you still want to keep an eye on the hygrometer.. to make sure there's no surprises.. you know what I mean?

I've said this many times before.. I live by the motto: 'Better safe than sorry..' 


peace.


----------



## EvolAlex (Mar 18, 2011)

Not sure if you saw this but this has all the info about the method, check it out. Very informative. I have also been spreading this message on other forums. Good technique
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/369616-if-your-about-cure-then.html


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Mar 18, 2011)

*Guru!! What an awesome thread bud...there's absolutely nothing better than being sure and that is the most perfect way of being sure about what percentage of moisture there has to be in the buds to make a perfect cure possible, im so happy to see that its such a great idea because when i cure bud its always guess work and I hate guessing!! I like things to be precise and that is a precise way of doing it, thanks for the tip Guru +rep my friend!!!!*


----------



## dante76 (Sep 26, 2011)

Cannabisguru? Do you have that link of where you found this tutorial on curing in jars?


----------



## seventroop (Sep 26, 2011)

good post +rep


----------



## dante76 (Sep 26, 2011)

just found the link for anyone that wants it...the original post

*http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=156237*


----------



## phenix white (Sep 26, 2011)

the best tool i use!


----------



## TheOrganic (Nov 12, 2011)

Just bought one couple weeks ago and is awesome and takes the guess out.


----------



## terrycodone (Apr 25, 2012)

thank you very much,this is really relevant to what im doin as of now & im sure a lot of others.+rep action


----------



## rocpilefsj (Apr 25, 2012)

Here is a link to a sticky made by SimonD with pics: https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/514841-perfect-cure-every-time.html


----------



## Meintool (Apr 25, 2012)

using this method definitely helped me cure the first plant i ever cut down which i harvested early cause it hermied... the RH percentages are definitely correct because once i could let the jar stay closed for 24 hours or more and never got over 58% RH the smell and taste got better every day after that... the unfortunate thing (for me atleast) is i was using one of those sunbeam 3 dollar hygrometers from wal mart... im certain its not as accurate as the recommended hygrometer but if your cheap or broke it will do the job


----------



## decrimCA (Apr 27, 2012)

Huh, interesting stuff to stumble on.


----------



## GREENGRASS 420 (May 1, 2012)

Just bought one(Caliber 111), NICE, takes the guess work out of it. Great post!


----------



## *BUDS (May 2, 2012)

Your right, why open the container for drying when the rh is 90%, it just gets wetter, same as low rh it dries too quick. 50-60 is good.


----------



## SimonD (May 2, 2012)

50% (stable) is a bit low. When storing for an extended period, +3 months, 55-60% is a good range to shoot for. Otherwise, I suggest 60-65%. 

Simon


----------



## garybo (Sep 14, 2018)

Great info, thanks for the data


----------

